# Doing a lot of small site code edits/updates today.



## Chris (Jul 31, 2006)

If you see something that looks completely fucked up, namely with the front page or the navigation up top, just bear with me before making a post about it. I'm going to be testing out (and breaking) a lot of new stuff, and I don't want to take the forums down to do it.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 1, 2006)

might i suggest adding "cursor:hand;" to the css in the TDs in the left hand navigation on the front page?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> might i suggest adding "cursor:hand;" to the css in the TDs in the left hand navigation on the front page?



It is there, Firefox just sucks, as usual.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought that was the one that worked for firefox 
i meant "cursorointer;"


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.  I missed a couple of compliance snippets anyhow, and cursor:hand (what I had) didn't do a damn thing in FF anyway.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the new stats bit at the bottom of the forum index page. Nice touch.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2006)

They need a little time to level off, last month they were super (and incorrectly) high. After it gathers data for a few months it'll be a lot more accurate.

Thanks though.


----------

